# într-un sfârşit



## Mallarme

Este *într-un sfârşit* înseamnă acelaşi lucru ca 'în sfârşit', 'la sfârşit' sau 'în fin'? 

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## parakseno

It would've been nice if you gave the context... Generally,

"la sfârşit" means "at the end".

"în sfârşit" şi "în fine" mean "finally": În sfârşit am ajuns. (Finally, we arrived.)
They are sometimes used with the meaning of "anyways" in English. For example, after an argument you can say "în sfârşit/în fine, nu mai contează" (Anyway, it doesn't matter anymore.)


"într-un sfârşit" means "finally" too, but it emphasizes the duration/con tinuance as in "într-un sfârşit a terminat şi el" - He _finally_ finished (after working so much/after so much time).


----------



## Mallarme

_*Înt-un sfârşit* mă recunosc pe mine însumi şi regăsesc odaia.

_Iată contextul de mai sus.

Şi mulţumesc mult pentru răspuns. Cred că m-am prins.


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> _*Înt-un sfârşit* mă recunosc pe mine însumi şi regăsesc *odia.*_
> 
> Iată contextul de mai sus.
> 
> Şi mulţumesc mult pentru răspuns. Cred că m-am prins.


 
What do you mean by "odia"? That's not a Romanian word. Could it be "odaia" - "the room"?


----------



## Mallarme

Da, ar trebuie să fie "odaia" -- mi-am corectat greşeala de mai sus.


----------

